# Bamboo Duck Call



## David Seaba (Mar 1, 2014)

Well I was able to find time in the shop today. Been really busy at work. Thanks for looking.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Mar 1, 2014)

Can't figure out how to rotate the pics.


----------



## SENC (Mar 1, 2014)

Very cool! How did the bamboo turn?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Mar 1, 2014)

@SENC It turn good has a great sound. It didn't last long my 5yr old said he didn't have one. Well he does now. I had both boys out helping today.They made screwdrivers with antler handles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bearmanric (Mar 1, 2014)

Nice turn. Lucky son. Rick

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 2, 2014)

Let us see the antler handle screwdrivers. Sounds like a nice project.

Ray


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 2, 2014)

I forgot.......very nice call. The color of the bamboo is nice.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

